

Missing the point about suggested searches - javanix
http://arstechnica.com/media/news/2009/05/google-to-searchers-would-you-like-a-torrent-of-that-show.ars

======
s3graham
Makes me happy. Not because I need it to suggest torrents for me, but it makes
me feel like I'm talking to something unbiased, except where indicated. (Of
course, that could be a clever ruse...)

I must say though, I'm increasingly irritated at Google's overly 'helpful'
suggest in other ways. They've gone too far in the "auto" direction. When I'm
searching for technical things (like, all day while programming) the stemming
and word substitution can be irritating. I find myself longing for the days
when they told you "AND was unnecessary" because they always make sure all
terms are in the page. Doing +a +b +"blah" is a bit tedious.

